

LowRISC tagged memory preview release - plainOldText
http://www.lowrisc.org/blog/2015/04/lowrisc-tagged-memory-preview-release/

======
TaylorAlexander
I'm rooting for this project. I have a product in mind for when hardware is
available. I know it will be a while, but it will be worth it.

------
nullc
I was sad to hear about LowRISC getting attention and energy rather than
efforts like cheri
([https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/ctsrd/cheri/](https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/ctsrd/cheri/)).
I'm super excited to hear about tagged ram in LowRISC.

~~~
justincormack
Cheri influenced the design and existence of the tagged memory in lowrisc - it
is pretty much why it is there, although there are some other potential uses
too. Both projects are based in Cambridge.

------
listic
Where is the source code? What is 'Chisel'?

~~~
_chris_
Their github page is here
([https://github.com/lowrisc](https://github.com/lowrisc)). For example,
here's the code to the Rocket processor
([https://github.com/lowRISC/rocket](https://github.com/lowRISC/rocket)),
which is a fork from Berkeley's ([https://github.com/ucb-
bar/rocket](https://github.com/ucb-bar/rocket)).

